# Cory with Fungus



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

One of my cories has a puff of fuzzy growth on his first dorsal spike. I am pretty sure he is the one that was caught in the net when I put him in the tank - that is where he was caught at. After doing some research, he probably got the fungus as a result of the trauma. Now, I tried Maracyn and Maracyn 2 along with Coppersafe - recommended. Nothing happened. I went to a local aquarium store and the woman there recommended a fungal treatment from "Jungle" which turned bright yellow in the tank. She said I should see a difference in a couple of days. Today is day two. I can do another treatment after four days and a 25% water change. She she finds it works better than Maracyn. Has anyone tried this? Is there anything I can do. I read that salt baths can help, but wouldn't that hurt a cory?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

maracyn is antibiotic so it won't help fungus, but it will keep the fish from getting a secondary bacteria infection. Do you have an empty QT/hospital tank for him? A lot of fungus cures are dyes (methylene blue, malachite green, etc.). They work, but they will stain your decor.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

emc7 said:


> maracyn is antibiotic so it won't help fungus, but it will keep the fish from getting a secondary bacteria infection. Do you have an empty QT/hospital tank for him? A lot of fungus cures are dyes (methylene blue, malachite green, etc.). They work, but they will stain your decor.


The package said "Use to treat fin rot, tail rot, popeye, gill disease, and other bacterial and fungal fish diseases." Maybe I misunderstood that - I used it with Coppersafe too.

Unfortunately, no. My 10-gallon tank (which will be for quarantie/hospital uses is currently holding my molly and swordtail fry. Honestly, I could care less about the decor - I only have driftwood and slate in their anyways. I would rather my babies be healthy and buy new stuff.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Everything says it treats everything. But most meds are really good at only one type of problem. Some really treat more that one thing, QuickCure is a blend of two meds, so it does tread ich and fungus. But it won't touch bacteria. If you get a pic or a very good description, TOS can give you good pointers. Hopefully, your fungus is already cured and you just need to wait for the fish to heal. If this med doesn't work, try another with a different active ingredient.


----------

